# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Sick Craigslist Scam - How Low Can They Go ???

## Tom Sanderson

I knew it was a scam, but I replied just to see what the pitch was. The response I got made me sick.

http://staugustine.craigslist.org/msg/3217106307.html

On Aug 22, 2012, at 6:56 AM, Linda Campbell <linda04campbell@gmail.com> wrote:


Hello,
http://www.use.com/ab458b7d1846f7249bac?p=1
My name is Carolina Wilson, I am emailing you regarding the 1955 Martin D-28 Acoustic Guitar  that I have for sale.
The guitar is in perfect condition , with no need for additional repairs.
I'm selling my son's guitar, who died in Afghanistan two months ago and I want to get rid of them asap because the sight of it makes me think of him often and often and the pain is very hard . Put yourself in my shoes and you'll do the same (selling the guitar , of your dead son, no offense) !!!
As you probably noticed , the final price that i want for this guitar, is $1600 if you will buy it today or tomorrow.


Let me know where are you located and any other details you need about it.
Thank you,
Caroline



On Wed, Aug 22, 2012 at 1:59 PM, Tommy Sanderson <tommymaxsanderson@yahoo.com> wrote:

Where can I see it? Can I call you?

Tom Sanderson


On Aug 22, 2012, at 8:08 AM, Linda Campbell <linda04campbell@gmail.com> wrote:


Hello again,

I`m located in Great Falls, MT (the guitar is here with me) right now because me and my husband got a new job here, the thing is i`m very busy and I don`t have time to stay and meet with all my potential buyers.
For this transaction I want to use eBay because I want to provide you a fast and very secure way. They will handle the transaction for me. You will make the payment to eBay and they will hold the money until you receive and inspect the guitar. Only after you receive the guitar and you inspect it (you have 7 days for inspection) they will release the payment to me. This transaction is covered by eBay buyer protection up to 50,000 USD and if something goes wrong in this transaction you will be fully refunded. I strongly assure you it will not be the case for a refund. I have used the eBay buyer protection program in the past and all my transaction ended successfully.
I apologize if it seems like I'm pushing on this deal but I really want to be sure that everything is clarified before any further steps. I'm a serious seller and I prefer to deal with a serious buyer. I want a fast and safe transaction for both of us, so if you wish to proceed with the purchase, please provide me your full name, full address and phone #  so I can initiate the deal through eBay.

I am looking forward to hearing from you,
Thanks and have a great day !


Message flagged Wednesday, August 22, 2012 10:07 AM Why don't you give me your phone number so I can call you ?

Tom Sanderson


No Reply So Far

----------


## RBMB

So this must mean that with a full name, full address, e-mail address and phone # they think they can get into an e-bay account, even though they don't have a password.  Is that correct?

----------


## RBMB

Thinking about it further they probably aren't targeting e-bay.  What are they targeting with the information they are requesting?

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

Oh, my sweet precious darling!  Won't you give my your bank account numbre de route and account number too, so that I may rain glorious lovely precious guitars upon you!  I am American!  I dont of like those nefarious robbers of USD from Nigeria!  Truly my love!  I know the employer of your long dead cousin thrice removed on your father's mother's side.  He said you would help in the event of revolution in Nigeria.  I mean the province of Montana!

----------


## Texas

The grammar sounds like it was crafted by a non english writing/speaking person. Ask for a picture of the guitar in front of anything like a newspaper with a current date...Ask them to tune to the weather channel and take a picture of the guitar in front of the tv. I bet they disappear.

----------


## Tom Sanderson

Latest Reply:

From: Linda Campbell <linda04campbell@gmail.com>
To: Tommy Sanderson <tommymaxsanderson@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Wednesday, August 22, 2012 7:33 PM
Subject: Re: 1955 Martin D-28 Acoustic Guitar



I will be glad to speak with you over the phone but this is my phone # (406) 564-3842, that is currently disconnected for not paying.. I hope this won't complicate the transaction.

----------


## wreded

i'm offended by them using my location for their scam!  Besides, i'd like to know who would locate here for a job?  Great Falls and jobs are not exactly synonymous.  The 564- prefix is a cell phone prefix that i've not heard of before, i know the usual ones.  The 564- prefix is associated with Level 3 Communications, LLC and is managed/monitored/sold by Cellco Partnership dba Verizon Wireless - MT.  Associated prefixes have been reported in Montana as sales people with varying accents from Asian to Russian.
Get outta my town!

----------


## mandobouy

well well well!  i have been trying to get ahold of this seller for the exact same listing - in the battle creek, michigan CL ads.  has the exact same text, linda campbell in the reply i finally got, etc.  reply didn't tell me where they were or give me a phone # yet either.  guess i can bag that effort.   the ad initially had several pix in it but the pix no longer come up. pix showed the heel crack and what looked like drywall screws through the back into the bottom of the neck block.  guess its all the scam it appears to be.  mandocafe to the rescue!   what a great forum.

----------


## John McCoy

Hey, wreded:  maybe you'd like to really throw a shock into "her:"  hit the "Reply to this Post" button on the St. Augustine Craigslist ad, and start out by saying, "Since you're in Great Falls...."

If she has a paranoid bone in her body, you'll find it.

Hee Hee Hee    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tom Sanderson

If you follow the link in my first post you will still see the pictures.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Has anyone reported this to Craigslist? Just did a quick Google search using the line "Original natural finish, Brazilian rosewood back and sides, spruce top, mahogany neck with ebony fingerboard & pearl dot inlays, original style waffle back tuners, C F Martin & Co peghead logo, tortoise pickguard, ebony bridge, bound front & back of body." It's on Craig's Lists all over the country and if you dig long enough you might find theoriginal ad the scammer got the text and pictures off.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

When I was in New York City working with an organization that helped people who were down & out, we were taught that some of the biggest con artists are in Grand Central Station and know how to craft a story designed to yank the heartstrings of a decent compassionate person. Many mean well and have been cleaned out by a huckster with no conscience.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

All you have to do in Manhatten is walk down the street looking up at the tall buildings. You'll immediately be recognized as being from out of town. You won't have to go to Grand Central, they'll come to you.  :Cool:

----------


## Jim Ferguson

That is quite the scam for certain.......I agree that the choice of words is just "off!!!  Ad who would state: "Put yourself in my shoes and you'll do the same (selling the guitar , of your dead son, no offense) !!!"...........wow!!!!!  
Thanks for sharing.
Peace,

----------


## Charles Andre

When I inquired about the 1955 Martin, I got the exact same Carolina Wilson response but on a Gibson ES330.  I guess they have so many scams out there, it is hard to keep straight.

----------


## wreded

i contacted the local phone number rather than the Craigslist contact (i'm at work and Craigslist is not allowed).  It rang several times before someone answered.  They sounded like i woke them up but did maintain they did not have a guitar and had received other calls on the same thing.  Seems like whoever is doing this is using a Montana number to sound "exotic" and out of the way.  ("Hey, trust me; i'm from Montana.")

----------


## badcat

Mine was an outer banks nc posting for a banjo:

SECOND EMAIL
Hello again,.
I`m located in Great Falls, MT (the fairbanks is here with me) right now because me and my husband got a new job here, the thing is i`m very busy and I don`t have time to stay and meet with all my potential buyers.
For this transaction I want to use eBay because I want to provide you a fast and very secure way. They will handle the transaction for me. You will make the payment to eBay and they will hold the money until you receive and inspect the fairbanks . Only after you receive the fairbanks and you inspect it (you have 7 days for inspection) they will release the payment to me. This transaction is covered by eBay buyer protection up to 50,000 USD and if something goes wrong in this transaction you will be fully refunded. I strongly assure you it will not be the case for a refund. I have used the eBay buyer protection program in the past and all my transaction ended successfully.
I apologize if it seems like I'm pushing on this deal but I really want to be sure that everything is clarified before any further steps. I'm a serious seller and I prefer to deal with a serious buyer. I want a fast and safe transaction for both of us, so if you wish to proceed with the purchase, please provide me your full name, full address and phone #  so I can initiate the deal through eBay.

I am looking forward to hearing from you,
Thanks and have a great day !

FIRST EMAIL
I  am emailing you regarding the FAIRBANKS 'WHYTE LAYDIE' that I have for sale.
The fairbanks is in perfect condition , with no need for additional repairs.
I'm selling my son's fairbanks, who died in Afghanistan two months ago and I want to get rid of them asap because the sight of it makes me think of him often and often and the pain is very hard . Put yourself in my shoes and you'll do the same (selling the fairbanks, of your dead son, no offense) !!!
As you probably noticed , the final price that i want for this fairbanks, is $1300 if you will buy it today or tomorrow.

Let me know where are you located and any other details you need about it.
Thank you,

----------


## Pete Summers

Wow! There is no level of slime to which some folks won't sink in order to make a buck. Usually we just elect these people to Congress and go on about our business.  :Grin: 

However, this scam is seriously disgusting, using the fallen warrior ploy to make a sale. Bah humbug. I hope whatever ill gotten gains they manage to weasel out of folks who fall for this crap prove to be a lifelong curse.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------

John McCoy

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=Charles Andre;1081859]When I inquired about the 1955 Martin, I got the exact same Carolina Wilson response but on a Gibson ES330. 

Yeah, that 330 & 55 D-28 are on Boulder / Denver CL too. I've queried twice on when I could come get the Martin; no response. Ads still up.

----------

